# My Wife Removed Me as Friend on Facebook



## drdrfor (Dec 20, 2010)

We've had a week long running argument because she insists on seeing some evil will on my part when a couple of slips of tongue have occurred. We've been married for 2 1/2 years and lived together for 6.

A character flaw I have and have always exhibited is that I say the wrong name either to or about a person.

I did it with my sons, who their mother and I, named with the same beginning letter (big mistake)! Four sons and even a dog with the same beginning letter meant that I had to go through four, if not five names, before I hit on the right one when talking to my boys. They got used to it, joked about it but never (to my knowledge) got angry about it. It was just Dad being Dad.

But I made the mistake of marrying a second wife with a name that started with the same first letter that my first wife had in her name. At times, fortunately not often, I call my second wife by my first wife's name. i always catch myself but once the words leave my mouth it's too late. Only wife number 2 gets very upset about the whole thing. She doesn't come right out and say she thinks I do it on purpose but now, to make her point, has removed me as a friend on Facebook.

She is now insisting that I shouldn't make a big deal out of it but the fact remains that she doesn't want me as a friend. So tonight I sleep on the sofa.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

1 - don't sleep on the sofa. It will become the defacto resolution to differences.

2 - I am the same as you, but worse. None of my kids or pets have names with the first same letter, but I call everyone by the wrong name. My father and brothers do it, too. Last night when I was talking to my wife about our cat, I called him by the name of our dog who passed away 15 years ago. I did this for 10 minutes until my wife pointed it out. Now, between a wife and ex-wife, I can understand the sensitivity, but it's a human failing, not an intentional slam.

3 - The Facebook thing is just childish. it's childish for her to do it and childish for you to worry about it.


----------



## quirky_girl (Aug 5, 2010)

She removed you as a friend on Facebook as a knee jerk reaction to anger. In her head, you calling her your ex-wife's name is like saying you'd rather be sleeping with your ex than with her. You have unintentionally dealt a total blow to your wife's ego. You need to go to her and say "Honey, I know I am a complete a**hole of an old man who can't remember sh**. I am so completely sorry for calling you my ex's name. I am so glad that I am no longer with her, and am married to you. Please forgive me, and since my brain gets jumbled with names from time to time, if I do it again please feel free to smack me in the head to set me straight."

At least that is what I would like to hear if I were in her situation


----------

